# What is the easiest wilderness bush shelter or shelter to make outside?



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX (Aug 20, 2019)

I'm currently homeless with my new bf of two months, we are really roughing it out, sleeping outside with no blankets or anything, just have one another to hold for body heat, for personal reasons and because I got beaten up from this drunk women that stays there, I refuse to stay there, sometimes my bf gets roughed up, the weather is gonna start raining soon and I don't want to get soaked, I posted something online looking for a free tent, but so far nothing but somebody offered us a sleeping bag, I'm thinking of making some type of wilderness bush shelter or shelter outside, but not too sure what would be the easiest to make and I would use things that are easily there to make it, tree branches, roots, etc.


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Aug 20, 2019)

Large tree branches and tree leaves. Me and my sons have done this many times.






If you are in a area with lots of Moss on trees. Moss and mud is great for sealing cracks to keep the weather out


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Aug 20, 2019)

*You can do a search on the internet on building an outside wilderness shelter, there's plenty of websites for your start.

One of the home bums I know here in Milwaukee, WI I will not give his location, survives the brutal winters here. He uses layers of cardboard on top of each other along heavy blankets and tarps. On the ground he uses insulated foam, and sleeps inside a sleeping bag. He uses those reflective emergency space blankets hung above inside the shelter.

Good Luck!*


----------



## Deleted member 21429 (Aug 20, 2019)

If there is a lumber yard in the area, go there and ask if they have any used truck tarps. These are used by the trucks to protect the lumber when hauling it to the yard. Some places save some or put some aside. They are usually black on one side and white with a brand name logo on the other side. If you can get one of those then get a rope. 

Tie the rope between two trees and throw the tarp over it with the black side up for stealth.
If you cannot get a rope then find as many plastic trash bags as you can an tie them together to make a rope. Does not have to be too strong. Just gonna be holding up the tarp.

Place rocks or anything heavy on the part of the tarp that hits the ground.
If ya get that far then scrounge up some scrap wood or pallets for the floor.
Then....if there is a carpet store in your area, go around back for carpet scraps and throw those down on top of the wood.

Lotta walking around and carrying stuff but when ya got no money.... that's how it goes.

Best of luck to you ~ peace


----------



## Lithium21 (Aug 20, 2019)

make a raised bed, they're simple to make, the ground does a great job of stealing your warmth at night. 2 logs one at each end, 4 sticks to secure the 4 courners then horizontally lay out straight wood above the logs should help keep you dry. I recommend the shelter Brad suggested as well it'll do A good job insulating.


----------



## salxtina (Aug 20, 2019)

also a 2-person hammock under a 10x10 tarp can be easier than a tent to keep dry in the weather


----------



## Anagor (Aug 22, 2019)

Can't really chip in some wisdom regarding your main question, cause I never camped in the wilderness, but ...



Childgoddess said:


> sleeping outside with no blankets or anything



Seriously .... why?!?

IMHO as sleeping bag is the most essential thing you can have while traveling/being homeless/sleeping rough/etc. If I would end up somewhere without a sleeping bag and without a place to stay, I would not rest before I would have a sleeping bag.

May it be asking at charities, making money to buy at least a cheap one (cheap is better then none) or any other means to aquire one.

Winter two years ago I had only the raggedy clothes on my back and wore flip flops with socks in the snow cause my shoes broke, but I had three sleeping bags in my backpack.

When people said "did you sleep outside last night? omg, it's freeeeeezing cold, go to a shelter, they have extra places due to the weather" I told them that I am totally fine and actually woke up in the morning _sweating_. Cause I had those sleeping bags. 

_


Childgoddess said:



but somebody offered us a sleeping bag,

Click to expand...

_
*Take it!!!*

All the best to you and your bf ... and get a fuckin sleeping bag, both of you, asap.


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX (Aug 22, 2019)

A Simple Step Van said:


> If there is a lumber yard in the area, go there and ask if they have any used truck tarps. These are used by the trucks to protect the lumber when hauling it to the yard. Some places save some or put some aside. They are usually black on one side and white with a brand name logo on the other side. If you can get one of those then get a rope.
> 
> Tie the rope between two trees and throw the tarp over it with the black side up for stealth.
> If you cannot get a rope then find as many plastic trash bags as you can an tie them together to make a rope. Does not have to be too strong. Just gonna be holding up the tarp.
> ...




Thank you very much for your advice, im willing to do all this shit, its been cold as fuck outside and I haven't been sleeping, this sounds like practical advice to me, the resources are actually around.


----------



## roguetrader (Aug 22, 2019)

it basically comes down to finding whatever materials are available for free and getting busy making a shelter - anything is better than outside with no blankets ! and as more materials are aquired the shelter improves - so it's a mindset / attitude thing as much as anything.... can you get away with having a fire where you are ? this massively helps with morale - you can dry clothes / heat food and water / keep warm at night etc etc

it's also worth scouting round for a minute for a good spot that is out of sight / won't get flooded / not too windy etc - and basically taking the time and effort to make the place as comfortable and dry as possible


----------



## Anagor (Aug 23, 2019)

Childgoddess said:


> its been cold as fuck outside and I haven't been sleeping



Do you have warm clothes?

Depending on where you are there may be sources to get clothes for free ...

- Food runs and charities (just ask)
- Sometimes people donate clothes and just leave them in front of closed charity shops in bags or alike
- Dumpsters of clothing shops
- Dumpsters of apartment buildings

Just my 2 cents ...


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX (Aug 26, 2019)

roguetrader said:


> it basically comes down to finding whatever materials are available for free and getting busy making a shelter - anything is better than outside with no blankets ! and as more materials are aquired the shelter improves - so it's a mindset / attitude thing as much as anything.... can you get away with having a fire where you are ? this massively helps with morale - you can dry clothes / heat food and water / keep warm at night etc etc
> 
> it's also worth scouting round for a minute for a good spot that is out of sight / won't get flooded / not too windy etc - and basically taking the time and effort to make the place as comfortable and dry as possible




yes very true, I don't want the cops telling me to leave or have some near by neighbors ratting me out where i'm at. man, been doing a lot of walking already, got sore feet and starting to get blisters on my feet, for fuck sakes lol


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX (Aug 26, 2019)

Anagor said:


> Do you have warm clothes?
> 
> Depending on where you are there may be sources to get clothes for free ...
> 
> ...




thanks, some I know already, have tried dumpster diving, but no clothing that fits, look pretty weird with tight ass clothing with my stomach popping out lol, there is this rack outside this used second hand clothing furniture store, took some clothing, but mostly shirts, im thinking of posting something online for free clothing.


----------



## Anagor (Aug 26, 2019)

Childgoddess said:


> thanks, some I know already, have tried dumpster diving, but no clothing that fits, look pretty weird with tight ass clothing with my stomach popping out lol



I would say, don't worry so much how it looks like ... I don't care anyway. Wore rags so often, lol ... see my avatar pic on the left lol ...



Childgoddess said:


> there is this rack outside this used second hand clothing furniture store, took some clothing, but mostly shirts, im thinking of posting something online for free clothing.



Look for dumpsters next to apartment buildings or student dorm houses ... they throw out a lot (especially when the terms are ending). There are also those containers you are supposed to put used clothes in. Even if you can't get them out of those, people often leave bags of clothes just in front of them.

And if everything else fails ... just sit in front of a cheap clothes store (retail/second hand/walmart/whatever) with a sign "need a new pair of pants" or "need a sweater" or "need shoes" or alike. I bet very quickly someone would get you something.

In my experience people do fancy more to get someone some clothes (if they see you are in need) then money. So just give it a try.

Anyway, the road will provide. No need for posting something online for free clothing, IMHO.


----------



## Anagor (Aug 27, 2019)

Childgoddess said:


> been doing a lot of walking already, got sore feet and starting to get blisters on my feet, for fuck sakes lol



Can relate. I often got blisters and/or hurting ankles when walking long distances, mostly cause of broken shoes. I recommend changing socks often.


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX (Aug 29, 2019)

Anagor said:


> Can relate. I often got blisters and/or hurting ankles when walking long distances, mostly cause of broken shoes. I recommend changing socks often.




yeah no doubt, im always asking these organizations for free socks or im boosting socks.


----------



## gottagetaway (Oct 1, 2019)

Check out YouTube. There's a ton of bushcraft videos.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Oct 1, 2019)

Childgoddess said:


> I'm currently homeless with my new bf of two months, we are really roughing it out, sleeping outside with no blankets or anything, just have one another to hold for body heat, for personal reasons and because I got beaten up from this drunk women that stays there, I refuse to stay there, sometimes my bf gets roughed up, the weather is gonna start raining soon and I don't want to get soaked, I posted something online looking for a free tent, but so far nothing but somebody offered us a sleeping bag, I'm thinking of making some type of wilderness bush shelter or shelter outside, but not too sure what would be the easiest to make and I would use things that are easily there to make it, tree branches, roots, etc.



I thought we lived in a 1st world country but apparently I was wrong. Give some sort of address and I could send you shit. Call or text, 209 452 7019, Brodie.

NEVERMIND YOUR IN CANADA, I CANT GET THE SAME SHIPPING RATES.


----------



## Maven Z Roze (Oct 2, 2019)

salxtina said:


> also a 2-person hammock under a 10x10 tarp can be easier than a tent to keep dry in the weather


That's my plan. #hammocklife


----------

